# First shot fine, the second really, really slow. Why's this?



## IanW (Aug 6, 2009)

Our Gaggia failed after 17 years. The cheap Sears (USA) Kenmore Elite Espresso seemed worth a try compared with shipping the Gaggia all over the country trying to get a repair.

After a number of tries, I'm now able to get a pretty good espresso from the Kenmore. I use the double-shot filter and the next-to-finest setting on my grinder. Tamping is kept to a minimum. Two exact flat measures with the supplied scoop neatly fill the filter basket.

The first brew comes out great, producing a double-shot size with good crema in about 25 seconds. I clear out the filter (the wet grounds have to be scooped out with a teaspoon as I can't get them out at all by bashing. No real problem though).

But then, using the exact same two flat scoops measure from the same batch of ground coffee, the second brew merely drips through, taking a long while to get started and then at least three minutes to produce the same quantity of espresso as was made for the first cup in 25 seconds. The grounds after the second brew are dry, those after the first are wet and totally soggy.

I have tried running just water through the filter in between the two brewings, thinking that maybe the first batch of coffee had somehow blocked the filter, but it made no difference at all.

I have no idea at all what's going on here. Grateful for any suggestions at all.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

My guess would be that you're either tamping harder without realising but i suspect not as this is a drastic difference. The other thing that jumps to mind is perhaps the pressure is not there for the second shot? if the machine has a pressure gague check it's the same for both shots as it may be a faulty pump?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Some machines need to recover before making a second shot, this can be frustrating when you want to enjoy your coffee with your other half.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps the wet grounds are clogging up the filter basket and the portafilter. You could try grinding less fine but maybe adding more coffee to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you flushing the grouphead between extractions?

What is the weight of the coffee (in grams) that you are using?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Also, are you wiping out the bottom of the basket between shots? Could be creating a clogging dampness in the bottom of the grounds. Also, if you're fresh grinding your coffee it's conceivable that the lower coffee is slightly compressed, meaning that you're updosing your second shot.


----------

